# Number of Eggs



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

OK this is the third time my azureus have laid eggs, This is great im really excited... , the problem is they keep laying in small clutches?? first time it was only 1 egg, second time it was 2 and then today they laid 2 again, so 5 eggs in 3 weeks. the first eggs were infertile, which was not a surprise to me, i have one egg developing at 8 days old looks very good that is from the second cluth. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? Did they pick it up and start laying larger clutches?? Just kinda curious about other peoples experiences with small clutches.

here are some pics of the lone egg from the second clutch


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

my azureus pairs never laid more than five eggs at a time and three was typical. When they first started laying they would lay 2-3 and maybe one was good. They also laid about 3 times a month.


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,
Mines, have clutchs from 3 to 7 eggs. The couple first clutchs were not higher than 3.

Lucas


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys, guess we'll just have to see how many are laid this next time


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine started out small, and have gotten bigger slowly. My fist clutch was 1 egg, then two clutches of 2 eggs, then 3 eggs, then about four clutches of 4 eggs. I've not gotten a clutch higher than four eggs yet, but I'm hoping when they start breeding again there will be more eggs.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

nice, well ok this make me feel better, my frogs are rather shy when they breed, i have different pair of tincs that breed and they are like little porn stars, they do not care if people watch(lol)....hopefully the clutches will start increasing soon, they are averaging breeding every 7-8 days


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I just pulled a clutch of 9 eggs... this is the pairs second time laying (the first time was 5). Unfortunately they all look to be infertile


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had Tincs, Azureus as well as Leucs lay small clutches to start the breeding season and when they are winding down. One egg sometimes ! Usually 2.

It happens


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

It also might relate to the size of the female. I had two pairs of Bakhuis tincs. The larger female almost always laid 5 eggs. The smaller female always laid 3 eggs. Both pairs were very fertile, laying every 12 days or so. Most of the eggs hatched out fine, from both pairs. So I believe size of a female plays a factor too. I luckily had two pairs for size comparison of the females.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> It also might relate to the size of the female. I had two pairs of Bakhuis tincs. The larger female almost always laid 5 eggs. The smaller female always laid 3 eggs. Both pairs were very fertile, laying every 12 days or so. Most of the eggs hatched out fine, from both pairs. So I believe size of a female plays a factor too. I luckily had two pairs for size comparison of the females.


My Bakhuis laid as many as eight eggs at once, and as little as three, most the time it was 5 or so. She was also laying every eight days for a while. My Azureus just laid her first clutch in the past few days, it was 5 eggs but they weren't good. As large as she is, I expected to see more.


----------

